# Returning to the UK and driving license



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

I am returning to the UK shortly as finding it lonely here since my husband died last year.
I have asked for a quote on car insurance for when I return to the UK.i have been driving over 40 years with a clean license.i exchanged my UK licence for a Spanish one 18 months ago. The quotes for the UK insurance are coming out at just under £2000 due to the fact that I have a Spanish licence and have been a resident here for almost 4 years! They would however accept that I have 7 + years NCD as it is with a sister company of the insurance I have here.I will obviously be changing back to a UK licence when I return to the UK but can't do anything about the fact that I was here for almost 4 years! Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------

